# Is Router Boss still open?



## John Beckett (Jan 29, 2019)

I've been trying to decide between getting a Router Boss or Wood Rat. Router Boss seems to be better built and is more in line with what I'd like. However, I live in Europe (the Netherlands to be specific), so there is no supplier out here that I'm aware of. If someone knows of a supplier on this side of the pond, I'd love to hear about it.

I emailed Router Boss a few weeks ago asking for some information, but have since then heard nothing. Has anyone bought one recently? I honestly can't tell if they are really still open for business or not.

As a side note, has anyone from outside of N.America had to deal with Router Boss in the USA for service? How was it?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

They were advertising as of pre-Christmas so yes, I think they are still operating. I have no idea about their customer service though.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum John.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Their website is still up. https://www.chipsfly.com/ It looks like they are still there. Are you looking in the right place? This is their website.

Charley


----------



## John Beckett (Jan 29, 2019)

@Ross: thanks for the welcome.

I was looking at the right place, it just seems that my email fell through the cracks. A follow up email got a reply, and it seems all is well. Shipping will likely be pricey for any replacement parts, but the initial shipping cost is fairly reasonable. I'm just really trying to decide now whether it will get used as much as I hope. One limiting factor is that I have very little wall space, so the only reasonable solution for me would be to build some sort of bench mount for when I need it. Any suggestion on that would be great, but I should probably ask that as a separate question.


----------



## Taihape Dave (Feb 18, 2019)

*Lack of support from Router Boss*

John, I have also tried to get in touch with Router Boss but annoyingly have not had a reply. I left a voice message on their mobile number and sent a couple of emails. Nothing. Give the lack of access I have gone with. Woodrat900 and their service has been fantastic.


----------



## Taihape Dave (Feb 18, 2019)

John, just spoke to LEWIS this morning when I had not been able to contact him. It seems emails went astray and he may have gone my phone number wrong. So he is there and in action. Dave


----------

